# Pics of my Fish



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

moved some fish around so here are some pics:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

man i have to get a better camera! Great shots, amazing colours


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures. The fish are beautiful. What type of camera are you using?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Nikon D60 with a SB-600 flash.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice group


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I recognize all the fish except the first one. What type is it? Great collection!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I recognize all the fish except the first one. What type is it? Great collection!


It's a vieja argentea


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i love the second one, almost makes me want to set up a cichlid tank

maybe they'd get along with my bichirs haha


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys ill try and gett better pics tomorow.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bet I know where you got the drain pipe, somewhere in North Van. Right?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yup alex gave it to me


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

The colours on that jack.... O.O WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.... O.O


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Bet I know where you got the drain pipe, somewhere in North Van. Right?


 LOL! I am supplying everyone now


----------



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

I envy the camera you guys are using!


----------

